# you got to try this seasoning



## white cloud (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,
            I have heared My sister talk about this for a couple of years now, it's zatterans shrimp and crab boil and down there they use it for all kinds of meat and veggies. She and her family of six came in from Mississippi ( she ended up there after retiring fom the navy )  and my brother with four came in last week from Tenn. ( work relocation ) because our mother passed away last monday. We where all born and raised in Michigan. Any way with all them plus my kids we had alot of mouths to feed so while going through moms place we found in the freezer Chicken Thighs, Country Ribs, Pork Chops Chicken Breasts, Smoked Sausage and a small Ham. My Sister brougt me a gallon of this boil and a pound of what you call pro boil, you use very little of this. I see it in the grocery store for a couple of bucks for a airline size booze bottle. Id'e say in a 12 inch stock pot put about 1/8 inch in the bottom and a Tbls. of pro boil. add meat cover with water and cook till done. Then let set , the longer it sits the more spice it absorbs. We had three pots on the stove, though everything was frozen and it was great. This stuff will be experimented by me along with the smoked meat the rest of the summer. they said corned beef was real good. I think I will try a fresh smoked picnic and the give a boil along with corn which they said really picked up flavor along with potatoes a mushrooms, oh yea we had some sliced portabellas in the pot so excellent I better shut up


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds very interesting White Cloud. Let us know how it comes out with smoked meats.... maybe use it in a brine with chicken.. mmmm. Thanks for sharing the idea.

Keep Smokin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 5, 2007)

I use that stuff in my brined turkeys occasionally.. and yes, I learned to use it when I was in Louisana a while back
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Walmart has it in the spice aisle around here for $1.77 a bottle.

Also delicious when boiling corn... but that's another post


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

Good in chowder too


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 7, 2007)

thats what i use when i boil me some shrimps and mudbugs...throw in some corn,taters,garlic,onions,smoked sausage and you gotsa good eatin

zatarains also makes a creole seasoning similar to Tony C's but IMHO is a touch better


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 7, 2007)

Haven't found anything from Zatarains that wasn't good. Experimenting with the seasonings is recommended though, like stated above, longer the "soak" with the seasoning the more is absorbed. Just a little high in salt for me, I still use it though.

Mike


----------



## navionjim (Jun 7, 2007)

Zatterans Boil is a staple down here on the salt, Houston is home to more coon asses than much of Louisiana is (And no you Northern twits, coon ass "Cajun" is in no way considered a derogatory term!) sold everywhere in gallon sized jars and used in everything from gumbo to breakfast cereal. I've used it for Crawfish of course, but also in Cajun hot jerky, tasso, (pork jerky) on chicken, grilled, fried, and broiled, and even for ribs. I love corn and potatoes boiled with it. And if you like boiled peanuts you have to throw a generous handful in the pot. Great stuff and wonderful to experiment with. Tony C's is always on the table, but Zatterans Boil is a must in the kitchen.


----------



## beertender (Jun 7, 2007)

Another good one that I like is http://www.louisianafishfry.com/ . I use it on mud bugs and try it on popcorn. Good stuff. And mushrooms are my favorite part of the boil. They pick up a lot of the flavor.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea my sister gave me a pound of zatt's pro boil powder more spice less salt> She said a gallon of the liquid was only about 15 bucks in Mississippi.Its a couple bucks for two ounces here.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 16, 2007)

I must agree...Tony Chachere's IS good...but, IMO, as humble as that is...Zatarain's is BETTER!!...at least for my taste...

Their boil is good too! Ever make any Cajun Boiled Peanuts?...Try them for that sometime...separate, or together...

As a matter of fact...in this household, the standard seasonings on the table consist of...salt, cayenne, black pepper, white pepper, and Zatarain's Creole Seasoning.  Got a lotta shakers cluttering up the table...

Old Bay Seasoning is another one that's fairly good.

Oh well...just my $0.02 worth...and with inflation and the Euro...you know about what my $0.02 is worth...:lol:...

Until later...


----------



## skeeter (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like a Minnesota milk can boil to me.  Put everything in a old fashioned milk can put the cover on, drink beer, when your done so is the milk can


----------



## lee forst (Jun 16, 2007)

I know this is forum is about smoking, but I have to post these pics. This is from our crawfish boil from last year (haen't gotten around to this years pics). We have tried a few different boils over the years and Tony's is good. I have used Tony's on meats on the grill, but never in the smoker. 

"Mudbugs and BBQ meat is hard to beat!"


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like quite a party the Lee!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

yup yup on the tony cacherie's, emeril makes a good spice too.and yes there are more lousiana people in houston than new orleans now thanx to katrina.   i'm craving a "cajun dump" now.


----------

